# DRE - Dreadnought Resources



## Ken (26 September 2006)

Floating shortly.

*LINK REMOVED*

Looking at jumping on.

Opinions?

Prospectus looks good to me.

Anyone else on board?


----------



## Bobby (26 September 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Floating shortly.
> 
> *LINK REMOVED*
> 
> ...



 Notice that Eromanga has extended the closing date of its IPO to 16th  of Oct now


----------



## Ken (26 September 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Why would that be?

Could it be over subscribed?


----------



## dubiousinfo (27 September 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Why would that be?
> 
> Could it be over subscribed?




Moving the closing date suggests it may be struggling.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 October 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



Hi folks,

ERO ... looking ahead, with some time cycle
analysis:

    18-20102006 ... 2 cycles - minor news???

       23102006 ... minor news - financial???

       27102006 ... minor

    07-10112006 ... major rally here???

       14112006 ... postive cycle - finances???

    17-20112006 ... positive spotlight on ERO ..... 

December 2006 should bring an underlying positive
tone, throughout the month.  

       01122006 ... positive move here???

       06122006 ... significant and positive news?

       08122006 ... minor 

       19122006 ... minor 

    22-27122006 ... minor

       02012007 ... minor and positive - finances?

    12-15012007 ... 2 cycles here may bring minor,
                    but positive news/moves.

       17012007 ... minor and positive

       25012007 ... major and negative - a high?

       31012007 ... significant and negative.

happy trading

 yogi


----------



## Broadside (20 October 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> Moving the closing date suggests it may be struggling.




the fact they extended deadline to try and suck in more funds and also offered it to commsec clients suggests it may be a dud.  Neither would happen if it was well sought after.


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

i expect it to open well ahead of issue price.


----------



## Ken (30 October 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

ERO opens tomorrow...

I am not on as it was over subscribed....

Bugger......

Putting my neck out here, but i believe it will open well above 25 cents as i said.  I could be wrong but from my sources its going boom.... not hyping it up as i am not touching any speculative stocks for the minute...


----------



## Ken (31 October 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

okay disappointing opening...


resources were flat ....

uranium exploration to begin i november. going to hold off on this one...

altough A-cap (ACB) were pretty flat to start with and now they are 70 cents....


----------



## dhukka (6 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Ken, I was wondering about the poor performance of this one so far considering the hype around Uranium at the moment. The fact they had trouble placing the stock was also a bit disturbing, they are due to start drilling this month so maybe it needs a bit of positive news to kick it along. 

Has the market satisified its appetite for speculative U stocks for now? Is ERO late to the party? Are their resources sub-par or are there just better U plays out there at the moment such as URA? Anyone care to have a stab at this one?


----------



## Ken (6 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

dhukka we know uranium stocks have added a lot to its prices in a short period in one session.

When the results come out and investors do the figures, I am sure they will realise that they have similar resources of value at hand to the other Uranium plays.  Then its just a matter of making that profitable.

At this point investors may be waiting on the sidelines for the most profitable.

If ERO doesn;t go above its issue price then there would be some serious questions on why it bothered to list at all.

Looking at the location, the chances of having a quality resource at hand is high. Whether this reflects in the share price, you are right,  investors decide that.


----------



## dhukka (7 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> If ERO doesn;t go above its issue price then there would be some serious questions on why it bothered to list at all.




I don't think any company intends for their share price to fall when they list, however once they do list its out of their control to a certain extent particularly with sentiment driven speculative resource stocks such as ERO.

I'm sure you'll be happy to see ERO is up todayback to it's listing price of 25c on good volume. Time to jump on board?


----------



## Ken (8 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Location is the key, I have been told its a quality spot they hold.

With no real burst off the blocks the announcements should get the ball rolling. I will continue to hold.  If it breaks the 30 cent mark without any announcements, I'd be jumping on as it will be the inside money driving the stock. It has happened with many others.

Wait and see exciting times.


----------



## Ken (14 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Can't believe the lack of interest in ERO.

Here's a company that has raised $15 million dollars.  One of the largest pure uranium companies to be floated. 

Is in the Olympic damn region, and ergomanga basin.

I guess an updated website, and a fresh announcement, which should be coming any day now.

Anybody out there got some unknown knowledge they would like to share?


----------



## Broadside (14 November 2006)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

From what I read on HC at the time the IPO was open it wasn't well regarded nor was the company the assets were spun off from.  As I stated earlier the fact they had to extent the IPO when most Uranium floats were running hot and needed to offer it to Commsec to top up their subscriptions is not a great sign...having said all the above I hope they find a huge amount of uranium, and good luck.  I don't hold.


----------



## mu5hu (14 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Holding up quite well this stock. 
Hopefully some more good announcements come through.


----------



## nizar (15 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

This was an outstanding Weinstein breakout.
Reminds me of TRO bad.
As such, i have taken a position at 0.28


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Yep, I remember TRO. After it jumped for 2 or 3 days I was thinking "it can't just keep going verticle, it can't." Well, it did stop eventually, so I was right.    Not sure how to compare the 2 Nizar. Different projects etc. Chart wise, I'm just not sure, too early to tell. This Marree Project sounds very very prospective. Could they be beating it up a bit? 100km long palaeochannel. Would like to see a radiometrics of it. 

Typical junior explorer report though. They managed to get Beverley, OD, rollfront, just about all in the one sentance. LOL.   

If this is a legit pennant then target could be........49 cents!   

(for those wondering - a probably t/a projected sp from a pole and pennant like this, is the distance of the pole. It's about 21 cents. So, a break from 28 cents should have the sp hitting 49 cents on break)

Seems a bit out there in reality though.

Good luck! I might have a look myself.  

(nice website)

http://www.eromangauranium.com/


----------



## nizar (17 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Chart attached.
Its a few days old though.

Pennant looks nice, but i like how the volume has continued in the mil range, not just fall back to average volumes.

TRO all over again.
In my opinion.

But this week will be telling.


----------



## nizar (17 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

TRO chart is attached for comparison.
Also an old chart.

But now i look at it again, there was no volume confirmation at the initial breakout...


----------



## nizar (20 March 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Looks like somebody put a rocket under this one at 10:40am.
Since then >3million shares have went through.

750k order at 32c. Respectable.


----------



## brendan87 (10 April 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Looks like this uranium hopeful is on the move again. Up to 33 on vry solid volume today - I suspect an announcement pending and a bit of speculation in the market. Coming up to resistance at 35c. Expecting a Price Query today without any announcement- lol. I've been holding ero since the float ... great to see her doin so well.


----------



## monaliza (24 April 2007)

*Re: ECH -  Echelon Resources*

Is there anyone done some resarch about *ERO*?


----------



## nizar (24 April 2007)

*Re: ECH -  Echelon Resources*



monaliza said:


> Is there anyone done some resarch about *ERO*?




I used to hold this.
Didnt move much while i was in.
Bit of a dog.


----------



## captjohn (26 April 2007)

*Re: ECH -  Echelon Resources*



monaliza said:


> Is there anyone done some resarch about *ERO*?




I jumped on board @28 'bout a month back.....after reading they had strong readings from some new way of doing aerial radiometrics.....  could be a con job and/or a real long shot speckie...& no news since then but sp is trending nicely so maybe a goer... imo just hold your shares monaliza & see what they do . Its in S.A. so a good address at the moment!!


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Hi captjohn and others:

I have looked at ERO. Not much in it though tenements are close to Marathon/AGS area. Doesn't have confirmation of any uranium yet. Pretty grass roots IMHO


----------



## captjohn (26 April 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



Halba said:


> Hi captjohn and others:
> 
> I have looked at ERO. Not much in it though tenements are close to Marathon/AGS area. Doesn't have confirmation of any uranium yet. Pretty grass roots IMHO




Thanx halba for your quickie opinion...yes they could be flying that survey plane over their land forever  until they run outa $$$ & fuel ...or they just might find something ..even Burke & Wills are out their  looking for uranium


----------



## Halba (26 April 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



captjohn said:


> Thanx halba for your quickie opinion...yes they could be flying that survey plane over their land forever  until they run outa $$$ & fuel ...or they just might find something ..even Burke & Wills are out their  looking for uranium




Yep very speculative captjohn. I am surprised you bought ERO, considering your strong fundamentals on BMN/ERN holdings. Any reason for buying capt? Maybe your position size is small.


----------



## captjohn (26 April 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



Halba said:


> Yep very speculative captjohn. I am surprised you bought ERO, considering your strong fundamentals on BMN/ERN holdings. Any reason for buying capt? Maybe your position size is small.




Yes Halba ,, I got small parcel 50,000 @28.....good price as hit 34 after first rally on news of big flyover   'anomoly ' .....just thought I'd get into a new float as a super speckie in south australia.


----------



## MattB (4 May 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

resent days ERO has had some huge volume, and the price has jumped about 40%!   ...and all this on no news?   ...sellers seem to have dried up and volume has receeded a bit.

Anyone got any ideas what is going on?  Think there'll be a correction?


----------



## Ken (7 May 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Anyone who bought this off my first post when they first floated.

No worries anytime.....
Yet another uranium stock with amazing returns.

Well done to all those who bought.


----------



## Punter (7 May 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*



Ken said:


> Anyone who bought this off my first post when they first floated.
> 
> No worries anytime.....
> Yet another uranium stock with amazing returns.
> ...




Amazing another uranium spec...which doesn't have anything that shows a hint of uranium or an exploration drill hole


----------



## stoxclimber (7 May 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

you guys should be looking at MXR, which owns 54% of ERO [in escrow] - if you work out the value of that holding, MXR is actually traded at or below (depending on the exact moment) the value of its ERO investment+ MXR's cash ..so buying MXR is the same as buying ERO except you also get the side benefits of MXR/ERO JV, and MXR's projects!

Although buying MXR gives you less leverage than ERO directly..


----------



## i4560011 (8 May 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Holy S***

It has been about a month since i last had a look at this company.
Anyone have an explanation on why it just flew these last week?

I pretty much got a piece of paper with a big X to sign from commsec when it first floated, can't believe i didn't take the offer  

Oh well i'm sure there's plenty more speculative U companies floating around


----------



## mu5hu (9 July 2007)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Thought I'd put my 2c on this quiet thread.

I think ERO has been folllowing Fib retracement levels. I put them in manually.

At the moment it seems to be just ranging between 2 of the levels and guess just have wait and see if it will keep running or not

Cheers


----------



## Trevor Perth (12 October 2010)

*Re: ERO - Eromanga Uranium*

Up 140% today!!!  It seems they have switched from Uranium into Lithium which is the flavour of the month.


----------



## System (8 December 2013)

On September 27th, 2013, Ero Mining Limited (ERO) changed its name and ASX code to Tychean Resources Limited (TYK).


----------



## Muschu (12 April 2015)

A friend emailed me today and included in the message that she and her husband have 2 million shares bought at 0.03 cents.
I had never heard of Tychean prior to today.
Does anyone have any comment to offer on TYK?


----------



## skc (12 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> A friend emailed me today and included in the message that she and her husband have 2 million shares bought at 0.03 cents.
> I had never heard of Tychean prior to today.
> Does anyone have any comment to offer on TYK?




I'd email back and ask them.

2m shares at 0.03cents = $600.... so it's not exactly a high conviction punt for them, is it?!


----------



## skyQuake (12 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> A friend emailed me today and included in the message that she and her husband have 2 million shares bought at 0.03 cents.
> I had never heard of Tychean prior to today.
> Does anyone have any comment to offer on TYK?




Use to be called Eromanga uranium. Listed @ 20c and has gone straight down with cap raising after cap raising

i


----------



## Muschu (12 April 2015)

skc said:


> I'd email back and ask them.
> 
> 2m shares at 0.03cents = $600.... so it's not exactly a high conviction punt for them, is it?!




Have you got that calculation right skc...  ?


----------



## skc (12 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> A friend emailed me today and included in the message that she and her husband have 2 million shares bought at 0.03 cents.
> I had never heard of Tychean prior to today.
> Does anyone have any comment to offer on TYK?




2,000,000 shares @ 0.03 cents = 60,000 cents = $600.



Muschu said:


> Have you got that calculation right skc...  ?




I only had 1 drink tonight 

On related matter: here's a relevant youtube video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN9LZ3ojnxY


----------



## Muschu (13 April 2015)

Good youtube.

I checked with friends who originally said they bought at 0.03, without adding whether this was cents or dollars.

Turns out they bought at $0.003.

Now they are waiting for the price of gold to rocket.....


----------



## skc (13 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> Good youtube.
> 
> I checked with friends who originally said they bought at 0.03, without adding whether this was cents or dollars.
> 
> ...




OK. 

FWIW, the lowest price a stock can trade on the ASX is $0.001 (or 0.1c). So by technical definition (not technical analysis) they bought pretty close to the bottom. 

All the best to them.


----------



## Value Collector (14 April 2015)

skc said:


> 2,000,000 shares @ 0.03 cents = 60,000 cents = $600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wouldn't they have bought at $0.003 making it $6000, 

$600 would be a buy price of $0.0003, I didn't think things could trade that low.


----------



## Muschu (14 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> wouldn't they have bought at $0.003 making it $6000,
> 
> $600 would be a buy price of $0.0003, I didn't think things could trade that low.




Yes $6000


----------



## Value Collector (14 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> Yes $6000




I think they have lost that money, I took a look at this company a few weeks ago after hearing about it on "your money, your call", However I couldn't bring myself to even make a $500 spec play on it, I just don't think it has a hope of ever producing any value.


----------



## skc (14 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> wouldn't they have bought at $0.003 making it $6000,
> 
> $600 would be a buy price of $0.0003, I didn't think things could trade that low.




No it can't trade that low on the ASX. But I was going by the information provided in the first post... and there was no mention whether it was purchased on market or otherwise.

Anyway, it's now clarified that the position was bought @ 0.3c or $0.003, making it a $6,000 position.

I'd opine that my comment "not exactly a high conviction call" still stands.


----------



## Muschu (14 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> I think they have lost that money, I took a look at this company a few weeks ago after hearing about it on "your money, your call", However I couldn't bring myself to even make a $500 spec play on it, I just don't think it has a hope of ever producing any value.




I tend to agree.  Perhaps their only hope is that someone might buy the lease.


----------



## Value Collector (14 April 2015)

Muschu said:


> I tend to agree.  Perhaps their only hope is that someone might buy the lease.




Yeah, but they had $100K in the bank in December, they have issued my shares to get some more cash, which they will burn through in no time.

They will have to keep coming to market for more cash, and each time it dilutes the existing holders more, and eventually they will need to consolidate the Billions of shares on issue to allow them to continue this. So the 2,000,000 old shares my eventually become 2,000 new shares which end up sinking to $0.003 again.

---------------------

Maybe I am too pessimistic on this one, But I really can't see a pathway to building shareholder value, even if they did sell a mining lease, the profits may just get sunk into dead end project and burned over time.


----------



## Value Collector (14 April 2015)

Value Collector said:


> they have issued my shares to get some more cash, .




I meant to say issued "more" shares, not "my" shares, I do not hold any


----------



## System (28 February 2019)

On February 28th, 2019, Tychean Resources Limited (TYK) changed its name and ASX code to Dreadnought Resources Limited (DRE).


----------



## Annakamala (3 September 2019)

Hey guys, anyone looking for a mining exploration company to get involved in should really check these guys out, up 40% today on the ASX, still trading under 1c, some big results in the works, first drilling on a previously restricted site and other projects. Feeling super bullish! Good luck!


----------



## barney (3 September 2019)

Annakamala said:


> Hey guys, anyone looking for a mining exploration company to get involved in should really check these guys out, up 40% today on the ASX, still trading under 1c, some big results in the works, first drilling on a previously restricted site and other projects. Feeling super bullish! Good luck!




Welcome to ASF Annakamala …. Please feel free to elaborate on the positives you see with DRE.  

I had a quick look and they appear to have some quality tenement areas …… the have a market cap of around $9 million which is low/good ..... but only a bit over $1 million cash in the coffers.

They will obviously need more cash in the near term which could be their biggest hurdle unless they have some serious Investors lined up to participate. ... Thoughts?


----------



## frugal.rock (15 July 2020)

On the move.
Good news with speeding ticket.


----------



## Miner (30 October 2020)

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02302113-2A1260185?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4 - WHY DID THEY PUT THEIR MONEY ? (and why can't I too )


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02301825-2A1260075?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Moving into right direction with the value of stock got almost tripled in recent months. Hoping to put my tip for November.
SHH did not become my winning horse.
Drilling starting in November first week  


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02295125-2A1257018?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Disclaimer - always DYOR. I am holding and biased to get this stock succeeded. But - But - no ramping from me.


----------



## Miner (12 November 2020)

Will the drilling result make my tip smiling ?


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02306056-2A1262259?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

100 gm/ton  

unreal  


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02292897-2A1255940?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Sean K (18 March 2021)

I've put this on my watch list simply because they produce a very good powerpoint.

Plus, I like things under 2c.

Purely speculative at this stage you'd think.

Presentation


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2021)

I really don't know why I'm following this puppy. Maybe it's the name. Are they actually putting holes in the ground, or just making powerpoints? Looks like it's started to go up, for no apparent reason.


----------



## greggles (6 May 2021)

kennas said:


> Are they actually putting holes in the ground, or just making powerpoints? Looks like it's started to go up, for no apparent reason.




They've been drilling and it looks like there's quite a bit of target testing and news flow to come in the next few months. Punters getting in early?


----------



## Sean K (6 May 2021)

greggles said:


> They've been drilling and it looks like there's quite a bit of target testing and news flow to come in the next few months. Punters getting in early?




Perhaps. I'd just be buying this on the chart at the moment. Higher highs, higher lows.


----------



## Sean K (11 May 2021)

greggles said:


> They've been drilling and it looks like there's quite a bit of target testing and news flow to come in the next few months. Punters getting in early?




They were drilling and ann out this am that pretty much came up with dirt... Punters running for the hills.


----------



## haggis (23 June 2021)

Drilling Commenced at Texas Ni-Cu-PGE, Tarraji-Yampi Project

Started diamond drilling on the above lease today. This area has been locked up for years by the defence dept.
Looking for nickel /Copper/Silver, as per FLEM hits.


----------



## Sean K (23 June 2021)

haggis said:


> Drilling Commenced at Texas Ni-Cu-PGE, Tarraji-Yampi Project
> 
> Started diamond drilling on the above lease today. This area has been locked up for years by the defence dept.
> Looking for nickel /Copper/Silver, as per FLEM hits.




I liked the chart on this but didn't pull the trigger. Has respected breakout and support lines so far.


----------



## haggis (23 June 2021)

The market is pretty tough, on what causes an SP movement/rise ATM.
I am keeping a close eye on it. I have a small holding, but might top up, as they have so many targets to drill.
Law of averages for a good hit somewhere. Also management own about 20% of stock on issue

Edit. Forgot to hit the quote button.


----------



## Stockbailx (7 July 2021)

This may enlighten thing a bit more. making strong gains today on back of high grade results tantalum- (whats that?) from peggy sue, with there Illaara Poject. Notice its in a trend north!











						Home - Dreadnought Resources
					






					www.dreadnoughtresources.com.au


----------



## Sean K (7 July 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> This may enlighten thing a bit more. making strong gains today on back of high grade results tantalum- (whats that?) from peggy sue, with there Illaara Poject. Notice its in a trend north!




I think tantalum is the plural of tarantula. 🕷️

Had a good run since breaking up at the end of April/start of May.


----------



## Stockbailx (7 July 2021)

have to look tarantula up in the dictionary, I wonder if it leads to Gold or other important commodity's, that raise capital?


----------



## Stockbailx (8 July 2021)

_*tantalum;* a gray, hard, rare, metallic element occurring in columbite and tantalite  and usually associated with niobium: used, because of its resistance to corrosion by most acids, for chemical, dental, and surgical instruments and apparatus. If you ask me it lead to other  more substantial materials for DRE..._
Interesting to read results of- DRILLING COMMENCED ATTARRAJI-YAMPI PROJECT


----------



## Sean K (23 July 2021)

The big steel ship with huge guns has had a good run of late. Missed the boat unfortunately. Why do I even watch these charts.  😴


----------



## frugal.rock (23 July 2021)

kennas said:


> I think tantalum is the plural of tarantula.





kennas said:


> The big steel ship with huge guns has had a good run of late. Missed the boat unfortunately. Why do I even watch these charts.



The tarantula is having a tantrum... 
🕸️
🕷️
Rrrrrr, there be more opportunities ahead, me hearties.
Just gotta keep ye buccaneer to thee ground, ahoy.


----------



## peter2 (23 July 2021)

kennas said:


> The big steel ship with huge guns has had a good run of late. Missed the boat unfortunately. Why do I even watch these charts.  😴




We watch them because we want to reinforce the idea that we must buy all perfect setups, We don't know which stock will GOTM.

Yeah I missed it also. Damn it.


----------



## Stockbailx (30 July 2021)

Dreadnought; are they still heading North. Retracing its steps after a curve ball south a few days ago. Up again today to 0.047c. Brought out its Quarterly Report, makes for a good read with some important aspects. One wonders how there traveling after that strong swing south.


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Dreadnought; are they still heading North. Retracing its steps after a curve ball south a few days ago. Up again today to 0.047c. Brought out its Quarterly Report, makes for a good read with some important aspects. One wonders how there traveling after that strong swing south.




No clue as to why they dropped 40% in a couple of days. Maybe punters just realised they'd run too hard too fast and stops were hit on the way down. 

I don't know how they're keeping track of all their projects. Plus, they must spend half their time putting these ppts together.


----------



## Miner (2 August 2021)

Sharing a collected info -  - why Euroz Harleys Sold 109 Million shares ? Just to book a quick profit ? But why that volume ?
DYOR as I have not done my own yet  and just copied and pasted


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2021)

Miner said:


> Sharing a collected info -  - why Euroz Harleys Sold 109 Million shares ? Just to book a quick profit ? But why that volume ?
> DYOR as I have not done my own yet  and just copied and pasted
> 
> View attachment 128480




I'm not sure how to read that. They've bought 7050 at 4.4 through 44 trades and sold 109m at 4.7 through 541 trades?


----------



## Stockbailx (11 August 2021)

Is it a good time time to enter into DRE on the back of drilling @ Mangaroon to commence mid August, thing they will take a strong hold with some good results...


----------



## Stockbailx (13 August 2021)

Still holding positive, up today 4 pionts and counting can't wait for drilling to commence....


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Still holding positive, up today 4 pionts and counting can't wait for drilling to commence....




Aren't they just 'defining targets' at Mangaroon in Aug-Sep? Might be a while before they start spinning drills.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 August 2021)

i'm hoping mid August (couple of days) they start spinning of drill targets. don't quite get were your coming from @kennas. Once drilling starts they should be able to finance sum results...


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> i'm hoping mid August (couple of days) they start spinning of drill targets. don't quite get were your coming from @kennas. Once drilling starts they should be able to finance sum results...




Defining targets will come from the airbourne magnetic survey that was 'underway' according to your screenshot you put up on Wednesday.  Then they'll prioritise the targets and decide which ones to drill first. Then they'll have to get the drill to the spot, maybe build a pad, and start cranking away. They may even announce they're about to start drilling before you get a sense of time before any actually holes are dug and then wait for results.


----------



## Stockbailx (25 August 2021)

Dreadnought, back in business it would seem. Some results in today as expected. shows some positive news for the share price;


RC RESULTS FROM ORION, GRANT’S FIND & FUSO INDICATE A LARGE Cu-Au-Ag-Co SYSTEM HIGHLIGHTS 
• Initial  assay  results  have  been  received  from  drilling  at  Orion,  Grant’s  Find  and  Fuso.  Significant 
results include: 

• Orion:  12m @ 1.6% Cu, 31.7g/t Ag and 0.5g/t Au from 45m (KMRC0107) 
• Grant’s Find: 10m @ 2.3% Cu, 0.1 g/t Au and 0.03% Co from 101m (KMRC016) 
• Including: 4m @ 4.9% Cu, 0.2 g/t Au and 0.07% Co from 106m 
• Fuso:  1m @ 2.1% Cu, 3.9 g/t Ag, 0.1 g/t Au and 0.2% Co from 90m (KMRC012) 

• Initial results of downhole and fixed loop EM surveys (“DHEM” and “FLEM”) from KMRC017 at Orion 
indicate that only the edge of the magnetic target and the conductive plate were intersected. The 
final surveys will be used to plan follow up drilling in mid-September 2021.

• The Fuso result is considered a near miss, with the magnetic anomaly still unexplained.

• The metal association between Orion, Grant’s Find and Fuso indicates that these targets (along with 
Rough Triangle) are potentially part of a larger mineralisation system. Based on the success of the 
initial program, the immediate drill focus will be on Orion, Grant’s Find and Fuso. 
Dreadnought Resources Limited (“Dreadnought”) is pleased to announce that it has received rushed assays 
over  select  1m  samples  from  the  recently  completed  RC  drilling  program  (18  RC  holes  for  3,511m)  at  the 
Tarraji-Yampi  Project  in  the  West  Kimberley  region  of  Western  Australia.  Of  the  total  of  1,542  samples 
collected, 283 were rushed with the remaining assays expected in September 2021.


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

What a complicated system, DRE came out with some positive news yesterday. Expected to undertake a positive day, if not week. Buyers were thrown on to the sent. With a influx in volume, only to end up with a negative result. Kind of pissers me off, because I've got my money on DRE and expect a good result, as do others, only to be let down by the system...Hope today shows some improvements!


----------



## Miner (26 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> What a complicated system, DRE came out with some positive news yesterday. Expected to undertake a positive day, if not week. Buyers were thrown on to the sent. With a influx in volume, only to end up with a negative result. Kind of pissers me off, because I've got my money on DRE and expect a good result, as do others, only to be let down by the system...Hope today shows some improvements!



Calm down bud. This is the game - not an easy one


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

Miner said:


> Calm down bud. This is the game - not an easy one



Sucks Puss! makes it a kind of a obtuse game, I mean if you can't depend on your instinct then what is there! Got patients for this game, but only can trade on what I rely on. I guess I can only take a page out of the next Investors book, but were do you get all the research... Sorry to hear about it, have a good one...Just takes the buyers out and brings the sellers in...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (15 November 2021)

Very strong result for gold and cobalt today.


----------



## Miner (16 November 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Sucks Puss! makes it a kind of a obtuse game, I mean if you can't depend on your instinct then what is there! Got patients for this game, but only can trade on what I rely on. I guess I can only take a page out of the next Investors book, but were do you get all the research... Sorry to hear about it, have a good one...Just takes the buyers out and brings the sellers in...



Just referring our postings of August and today's announcement and market reaction after trading halt



			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02452001-2A1338705?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2021)

The Dred in TH for exploration results. Interesting. Not sure what's due, they have a few irons in the fire. Maybe Yin REE


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2022)

DRE has been bouncing along the 4c level for most of the last 12 months, but seems to have discovered its mojo. Now 6.5c, with nearly 3 Billion shares out there, working hard for holders.

Now in a _*Trading Halt*_ to add to the supply, another 167 million shares to be issued at 6¢ each, about 5 per cent of its market capitalisation. Where is this going towards? Why, it's a REE play (and a bit of everything)

Mangaroon REE: high-grade, high NdPr, large scale:  Yangibana- *type *ironstones confirmed; Mt Weld  *style *carbonatites to be tested and could be regional source of ironstones : 9 out of first 12 holes intersected Ni-Cu sulphides
Tarraji-Yampi: Cu-Ag-Au-Co discovery at Orion and potential for _look alikes_
Central Yilgarn: strong regional iron ore interest, commercial & technical review underway


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> DRE has been bouncing along the 4c level for most of the last 12 months, but seems to have discovered its mojo. Now 6.5c, with nearly 3 Billion shares out there, working hard for holders....
> Now in a _*Trading Halt*_ to add to the supply, another 167 million shares to be issued at 6¢ each, about 5 per cent of its market capitalisation. Where is this going towards? Why, it's a REE play (and a bit of everything)...




The interesting bit is the capital raise offer (through Canaccord Genuity) may get away at 6c, which is a very small discount for the usual mining cap raise gig .... (coming in at a 7.4 per cent discount to the last close, 1.4 per cent discount to the five-day VWAP and 0.8 per cent premium to the 10 day VWAP).

Dreadnought posted assay results from its first drill line at the Yin rare earth ironstone, which sits in its Mangaroon Project in the WA Gascoyne region. A JORC Resource is not expected until the December quarter, but "_some investors were said to view it as the most significant *rare earths *discovery since Lynas Rare Earths" [or so goes the scuttlebutt]._


> A term sheet sent to potential investors said the proceeds would _support drilling and other activities at Mangaroon, but also sampling at its Kimberly projects (copper, silver, gold, cobalt, nickel and platinum group) and Central Yilgarn project (copper, gold, nickel, lithium and iron ore)._


----------



## bux2000 (25 August 2022)

Hi @Dona Ferentes ,

As I have said before, your contribution to ASF is impressive, you always appear...onestep ahead. DRE for me came up in a recent search, a very impressive chart.

Thanks for your time

bux


----------



## Stockbailx (25 August 2022)

Can only see DRE going south from here? Just a quick impression looking at the chart only. When it comes to stocks I've always got to have a conspiracy theory. Tends to be how they work...Without taking any glamour away from DRE, I feel it may be exhausted from all the theocracy and long over due to settle it difference with the market. Like I said i can't be looking to far into it and by the sounds of thing it may surge yet can. Only time will tell?


----------



## chuckyball (31 August 2022)

Hi All, (First post)
been with DRE since 4 April, happy so far but looking through all the archived posts, this company has been around for awhile with little luck and now understand why they have so many outstanding shares on their books.
I was hoping that with Dreadnought Resources being so close to the Hastings Technology Metals mine and now Lanthanein Resources (also in the portfolio) kicking off their drilling program right next door, there could have been some government money to go to one of them to fund a processing plant (similar to what they did with Arafura).  Alas, reading today, Hastings has semi joined with Wayloo and Neo and will be moving their RRE ores elsewhere for processing.
Thought a big player might also have seen three RRE players very close together with great resources and some M&A would occur.


----------



## bux2000 (14 September 2022)

The DRE chart is at an interesting juncture.

bux


----------



## brerwallabi (15 September 2022)

bux2000 said:


> The DRE chart is at an interesting juncture.
> 
> bux



Yes the weekly had some consistent gains for a number of weeks leading into the trading halt at the end of August.
It was sold off after coming out of the trading halt from 14cents down to 11.5cents with a couple of high volume days.
I have a feeling it will recover as the announcements after the halt were quite positive.
It looks like the Gascoyne territory in WA will be a significant area for rare earths with Hastings (HAS) and DRE showing some outstanding finds and Lanthanein commencing drilling there too with high expectations.


----------



## Buckfont (31 October 2022)

Dreadnought has agreed to acquire 7 tenements (926km2) in two separate transactions with unrelated, third parties. The tenements are prospective for a range of minerals including rare earths.

It appears Australia has the 2nd most abundant source of rare earths outside of China making the Chinese very interested in securing supplies outside its own domain.

Not saying it's a takeover by a long shot, but DRE has performed very well over the last 6/7 months tripling since early April.


----------



## Sean K (20 December 2022)

The initial MRE for the Yin REE resource is due out. Not sure what's factored in for it. No real movement in volume in the market as yet.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2022)

I think I saw a Bell Potter 'picks for 2023' include this in their list and thought this MRE would be around the 30Mt@1.2? % TREO.


----------



## Sean K (22 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> I think I saw a Bell Potter 'picks for 2023' include this in their list and thought this MRE would be around the 30Mt@1.2? % TREO.
> 
> View attachment 150789




Actually, a bit less than that.


----------



## Sean K (28 December 2022)

Sean K said:


> Actually, a bit less than that.
> 
> View attachment 150797




BP were close. Low end of the scale. You would this this was already baked into the SP.


----------



## debtfree (3 January 2023)

I'm taking DRE for the January Tipping Comp. It looks like it might have some support in now around that 0.09 area, so hopefully that holds and then gives me the chance for the upside if it comes.
Price above the 20d MA which is also rising, fingers crossed for some profit this month to start the year off in the right direction.


----------

